
CongressEdits - vinchuco
https://twitter.com/congressedits
======
greenyoda
Interesting to see that someone in Congress (or more likely one of their
employees or interns) has taken the time to edit the Wikipedia entry on
Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer:

[https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/674985183204913153](https://twitter.com/congressedits/status/674985183204913153)

